# Atom editor porting issue



## vyalmicro (Oct 31, 2014)

I and others who tried to port the Atom editor to FreeBSD 10 x86_64 encountered the following errors:

```
[harshvardhan@hari-rudra] ~/Dev/atom% script/build
Node: v0.10.28
npm: v1.4.15
gyp: Dependency 'deps/breakpad/breakpad.gyp:dump_syms#target' not found while trying to load target binding.gyp:minidump#target
gyp ERR! configure error
gyp ERR! stack Error: `gyp` failed with exit code: 1
gyp ERR! stack     at ChildProcess.onCpExit (/usr/home/harshvardhan/Dev/atom/build/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/lib/configure.js:343:16)
gyp ERR! stack     at ChildProcess.EventEmitter.emit (events.js:98:17)
gyp ERR! stack     at Process.ChildProcess._handle.onexit (child_process.js:807:12)
gyp ERR! System FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p12
gyp ERR! command "node" "/usr/home/harshvardhan/Dev/atom/build/node_modules/npm/node_modules/node-gyp/bin/node-gyp.js" "rebuild"
gyp ERR! cwd /usr/home/harshvardhan/Dev/atom/build/node_modules/minidump
gyp ERR! node -v v0.10.28
gyp ERR! node-gyp -v v0.13.1
gyp ERR! not ok
npm ERR! notsup Unsupported
npm ERR! notsup Not compatible with your operating system or architecture: csslint@0.9.10
npm ERR! notsup Valid OS:    darwin,linux,win32
npm ERR! notsup Valid Arch:  any
npm ERR! notsup Actual OS:   freebsd
npm ERR! notsup Actual Arch: x64

npm ERR! System FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p12
npm ERR! command "node" "/usr/home/harshvardhan/Dev/atom/build/node_modules/.bin/npm" "--userconfig=/usr/home/harshvardhan/Dev/atom/.npmrc" "install" "--quiet"
npm ERR! cwd /usr/home/harshvardhan/Dev/atom/build
npm ERR! node -v v0.10.28
npm ERR! npm -v 1.4.15
npm ERR! code EBADPLATFORM
npm ERR! error rolling back Error: ENOTEMPTY, rmdir '/usr/home/harshvardhan/Dev/atom/build/node_modules/grunt-lesslint'
npm ERR! error rolling back  grunt-lesslint@0.13.0 { [Error: ENOTEMPTY, rmdir '/usr/home/harshvardhan/Dev/atom/build/node_modules/grunt-lesslint']
npm ERR! error rolling back   errno: 53,
npm ERR! error rolling back   code: 'ENOTEMPTY',
npm ERR! error rolling back   path: '/usr/home/harshvardhan/Dev/atom/build/node_modules/grunt-lesslint' }
npm ERR!
npm ERR! Additional logging details can be found in:
npm ERR!     /usr/home/harshvardhan/Dev/atom/build/npm-debug.log
npm ERR! not ok code 0
```
Look at this GitHub issue: https://github.com/atom/atom/issues/2599.

node and npm were compiled from sources by me, I followed the instructions from here: https://github.com/atom/atom/blob/master/docs/build-instructions/freebsd.md.


----------



## lme@ (Nov 1, 2014)

I would report this to the Atom developers.


----------

